# If looks could kill.



## IKE (Dec 25, 2017)

This Husky doesn't look all that happy about being dressed up as a reindeer.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2017)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2017)

The things we do for love!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 25, 2017)

Poor Doggie !


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 25, 2017)

Remove that junk and allow that dog the dignity of his breed.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2017)

Huskies are very expressive dogs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't blame that Husky! :lol:  Here's a picture of my dog Gunter (R.I.P.) from years ago, just in this picture I took of him when he was old, he looks so angry and he wasn't forced to wear an outfit, if he was he'd be furious!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Dec 27, 2017)

Love the "mean dog " looks !  Those pics really made me LOL !


----------

